

Foggy thinking about the Right to Oblivion, how privacy is used to censor - patrickaljord
http://peterfleischer.blogspot.com/2011/03/foggy-thinking-about-right-to-oblivion.html

======
yanw
_Privacy is the new black in censorship fashions. It used to be that people
would invoke libel or defamation to justify censorship about things that hurt
their reputations. But invoking libel or defamation requires that the speech
not be true. Privacy is far more elastic, because privacy claims can be made
on speech that is true._

Hear, hear.

